# The Geegees!



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone any tips for the National Sat? Could do with a few bob , any DH's etc put on a bet? what about you country gals .


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

...........no-one  lol! well maybe nearer the w'end,not that I should be encouraging gambling


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey B.P,

I didn't even realise it was this weekend   . Will try to get you a few tips, the men in my work are real ' know it alls ' when it comes to the National    Will get back to you hun


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

And fraid I am rubbish too ... always go with a nice name ......


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Loopy £20 is better than nought , I said to DP im gonna put about £30 on and see what happens, i've never won once , then again, I usually only do 50P each way . Glitter get picking their brains


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I get soo excited, im near riding the horse , the Irish are usually lucky, I always try to look for those Jockeys/horses, their worth a shot.


----------



## andreaj81 (Jan 12, 2009)

lol bp! i forgot it was this weekend!

im afraid im not v professional at pickin ou horses either...i picked the winner one year cos the jockey had a nice jersey
!  have 2 wait til i get the paper sat am


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

no tips yet.  I went into bookies last year for the first time ever to put a bet on for myself ..........didn't get a winner


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey there BP! 

Sorry, no tips either   . I'm not that great at picking horses. I always just go for a name i like that may mean something or remind me of something. Perhaps there will be one that will have a name something to do with luck or babies or something this year LOL

Will be checking this post to see if anyone comes up with any good tips!  

Good Luck to all who have a wee bet on Saturday!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

girls throw a couple of quid on rambling minster.  irish horse i believe so plenty of luck!!!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

lmk said:


> girls throw a couple of quid on rambling minster. irish horse i believe so plenty of luck!!!!


Rito i'll be making a note of him! Ta


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I've put a couple of £ on My Will

DH has put on Golden flight - think he might be pushing his luck at 50-1    but I could be laughing on the other side of my face tomorra if it comes in


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Well i've had a look at the horses, so think i'll take, Irish invader to win, then My Will, Rambling Minster and maybe comply or die to see if Tony Mcoy can do a Red Rum and win 2 years in a row


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Girls forgot to tell ya yesterday evening, i won £7.50.  I put £1 each way on comply or die and on my will.  I thought I was going to get about £50..........as im sure you can tell im not a seasoned gambler!


----------

